# Radio Radio



## odyssey06 (11 Oct 2018)

I've been listening to a lot of BBC scripted series - BBC radio player is not geo-blocked. 

Can be hit and miss, these are some of the best recent ones.

John McGahern - Parachutes (1x 45 minutes)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0075x70

_Dumped by his girlfriend, a man tries to drown his sorrows in the in the sharp and funny pub world of 1950s Dublin. Starring Brendan Gleeson as the Narrator, Pauline McLynn as Claire Mulvey, Mark Lambert as Paddy Mulvey, David Wilmot as Eamon Kelly and Karen Ardiff as the Woman._

The Silence of the Girls by Pat Barker (10 x15 minutes)
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0blddgp

_Pat Barker reimagines Homer's The Iliad from the point of view of captured Trojan queen Briseis. Read by Nadine Marshall and Colin Salmon._


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Oct 2018)

I listened to the first episode of The Silence of the Girls when it was first broadcast, but there was too much shouting and roaring. 

The In our Time podcasts are brilliant. 

I think I heard Parachutes before. I might listen to it again. Thanks for the link.

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Oct 2018)

There'll be a repeat of Sebastian Barry - The Temporary Gentleman from the Book at Bedtime series soon. 
I will try to remember to post the link when I track it down, can sometimes be hard if it is part of a long running series.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Oct 2018)

This is the link for The Temporary Gentleman, read by Ciaran Hinds:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b045z7sg

And Colm Toibin's "Mad, Bad and Dangerous to Know" starts with a literary walk around Dublin, taking in the GPO, Pearse Street, Toners Pub...
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0000xws


----------



## odyssey06 (4 Dec 2018)

Living with the Gods, a quality BBC radio documentary exploring belief around the world and across history.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09c1mhy

The episode on Newgrange ("Here Comes The Sun") is a great one to listen to coming up to shortest day of the year, only 15 minutes:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09bfnhc


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Jan 2019)

I'm enjoying "Swansong", a BBC Radio documentary series presented by Stuart Maconie on the final albums of some icon British bands. There are 4 x 30 minute episodes covering:
* The Smiths - Strangeways Here We Come
* Manic Street Preachers - The Holy Bible
* The Police - Synchronicity
* Big Country - Driving to Damascus
* Link https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01nlylb

Follow-up Albums is a similar series featuring Fleetwood Mac's Tusk, Suede's Dog Man Star, and Dexys Midnight Runners with Don't Stand me Down:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01j0lxw/episodes/player


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2019)

I am roaring laughing listening to the Pickwick Papers from BBC 4 Extra. 

I can't understand how so many critics have slammed this book.  I enjoyed reading it, but listening to it is much, much better. 

I find the documentaries on albums, especially on television,  too wordy.  I would prefer to listen to the album itself or a programme with 80% music and a bit of discussion. 

Steve Harley presented a radio programme some years ago "Sounds of the 70s". He got the balance right. And told stories about the musicians many of whom he knew. Not sure why he was dropped. 

Brendan


----------



## Purple (21 Jan 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I am roaring laughing listening to the Pickwick Papers from BBC 4 Extra.


Is that on the new car radio?

There's a phone message in that; "I'm currently listening to BBC radio 4, please call back later"


----------



## cremeegg (23 Jan 2019)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I am roaring laughing listening to the Pickwick Papers from BBC 4 Extra.
> 
> I can't understand how so many critics have slammed this book.  I enjoyed reading it, but listening to it is much, much better.



Hard Times at school turned me off Dickens. Many years later I discovered The Pickwick Papers, absolutely loved it, laugh out loud funny. Must try listening to it, that may bring something else out.

I wasn't aware that critics had slammed it, I'm probably better off.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Jan 2019)

cremeegg said:


> I wasn't aware that critics had slammed it, I'm probably better off.



I  remember being surprised that it did not feature in the Top 10.

The I heard someone on the radio describing it as the "execrable Pickwick Papers" in such a way that I assumed it was dismissed given that it was his first novel. 

However, I have just Googled "The top 10 Dickens novels" and it often appears in the list. 

I had to search quite hard to find commentary like this. 

_So, now for the worst of Dickens. Any Dickens is better than many other things you might read, in my opinion, but I think his worst novel is The Pickwick Papers. This makes sense; it’s his first novel, and it wasn’t originally supposed to even be a novel.

Originally, The Pickwick Papers was to be a series of illustrations connected by short stories. The illustrations would come first and then Dickens would write a corresponding story. Despite this being his first novel, Dickens fought to reverse the situation and won. But now, he had to start cranking out more copy than anticipated in serial form, without a clear idea of where he was headed.

This is evident in the beginning of the novel, where the story rambles about with no sense of purpose. Dickens eventually pulls it together and realizes he’s writing a novel and not another series of sketches and starts building a more unified, focused story._


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Jan 2019)

Keep an eye and ear out next week for the "Rabbit at Rest" adaptation in the BBC Book at Bedtime series.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00026yc

The fourth part of John Updike's Pullitzer Prize winning "Rabbit" series, read by the excellent Toby Jones.

I thought the previous entry in the series "Rabbit is Rich" was very good. I hope they repeat the earlier entries on Radio 4 extra.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jan 2019)

Hi Odyssey.
Yes, I have marked it down.
I heard the previous ones and they were great. 
Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (20 Jun 2019)

A BBC radio production of Irish interest - Barry Lyndon.








						BBC Radio 4 Extra - William Makepeace Thackeray - Barry Lyndon, 1. The Duel
					

Irish adventurer Redmond Barry is forced to leave home and serve in the Seven Years War.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Stars Gerard McSorley, Andrew Scott, David Kelly.

One or two dodgy accents but I'll defo be listening in for episode 2.


----------



## Peanuts20 (27 Jun 2019)

R4 extra can be very good. Friday night comedy on R4 at 6.30 is excellent and of course you cannot beat the likes of Desert Island discs and can listen back to many of the old episodes


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Aug 2019)

Two excellent entries in the RTE Radio 1 Documentary series, one grim, one light-hearted.









						Back To The Rock
					

In 1979, the Fastnet Yacht Race turned into one of the greatest yacht-racing disasters ever. 21 people died, many boats were dismasted, abandoned or sunk as the race became a fight to stay alive. On one of those boats was teenager John O'Donnell. (2019)




					www.rte.ie
				



In 1979, the Fastnet Yacht Race turned into one of the greatest yacht-racing disasters ever. 21 people died, many boats were dismasted, abandoned or sunk as the race became a fight to stay alive.









						Cigarettes and Samba
					

A story of football, war and farce as we look back at the Republic of Ireland soccer team's 1982 tour of South America, which took place during the Falklands War. But just how did half the squad end up being detained by a armed police? (2019)




					www.rte.ie
				



A story of football, war and farce as we look back at the Republic of Ireland soccer team's 1982 tour of South America, which took place during the Falklands War. But just how did half the squad end up being detained by a armed police?


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Aug 2019)

And at the intersection of music and politics, Richard Littlejohn at BBC Radio goes back to 1972, 1978 and 1992 in The Years That Changed Britain:








						BBC Radio 2 - The Years That Changed Britain Forever, Let's head back to 1978
					

Richard Littlejohn looks back at the years which changed Britain forever. Welcome to 1978.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Peanuts20 (12 Aug 2019)

odyssey06 said:


> Cigarettes and Samba
> 
> 
> A story of football, war and farce as we look back at the Republic of Ireland soccer team's 1982 tour of South America, which took place during the Falklands War. But just how did half the squad end up being detained by a armed police? (2019)
> ...



Isnt that the tour where one player got 2 caps from the FAI for playing against Trinidad & Tobago??


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Aug 2019)

Peanuts20 said:


> Isnt that the tour where one player got 2 caps from the FAI for playing against Trinidad & Tobago??



Yes, actually I think it is mentioned in the documentary. Although there was much confusion about those games.
They played two games, one against the T&T international team; one against a club team.
Eoin Hand swears that they beat the international team and lost to the club team - but the official result said otherwise!


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Aug 2019)

Nice little 'podcast' type series on BBC at the moment - World War Two: The Economic Battle.

Five x 15 minute episodes focusing on the economies of the major powers in the run up to World War Two. 
The UK, France, China, Japan, Germany and USSR are covered - although strangely not the US.

Available worldwide on BBC Sounds for next 4 weeks:








						BBC Radio 4 - World War 2: The Economic Battle
					

Duncan Weldon tells the story of the economic issues behind the start of World War Two.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (26 Aug 2019)

Another BBC History podcast, "The Things We Forgot to Remember", presented by Michael Portillo. 30 minute episodes.

This was an interesting episode on how a single event changed the course of the World War II night-fighting air battle:








						Things We Forgot to Remember - Series 8 - The Junkers of Woodbridge Airfield - BBC Sounds
					

Michael Portillo remembers a crucial 1944 incident that impacted on the war.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




There are other episodes on topics like the Hanseatic League, the 'English' Armada, the French Resistance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Aug 2019)

There is a good fun programme with three vicars discussing their work. 









						BBC Radio 4 - Three Vicars Talking, Birth
					

Reverends Richard Coles, Kate Bottley and Giles Fraser swap curate shoptalk.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (3 Sep 2019)

Political historian Peter Hennessy looks back on the 1960s in "Winds of Change" for the BBC Book of the Week slot. 
15 minute episodes, the first one mixes recollections of growing up in austerity Britain with the sometimes farcical nature of UK cold war planning.








						BBC Radio 4 - Winds of Change, Stockwell
					

Political historian Peter Hennessy reads from his new study of Britain in the early 1960s.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also, coming up on Sunday on RTE Radio's Documentary on One slot is Brendan Behan in Paris.








						Brendan Behan in Paris
					

Brendan Behan is one of Ireland's great writers. Some of his most important work was influenced by time he spent in Paris just after WW2. In an interview never previously broadcast, Behan reveals the influence Paris had on him as a writer. (2019)




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Oct 2019)

If you are a fan of University Challenge or table quizes in general, I think you will enjoy this once off BBC radio comedy about the worst ever University Challenge team...








						BBC Radio 4 - Quiz Nite!, 3. University Challenged
					

A series of comedy plays on a quizzing theme, written by Steve Punt and Hugh Dennis




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




BBC are also airing 15 minute snippets from Bill Bryson's "The Body: A Guide for Occupants" in their book of the week slot.

And coming soon, the next installment of John Updike's Rabbit series, narrated by actor Toby Jones.

RTE Radio's Documentary on One has finished for the season.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Dec 2019)

A great podcast of a short story read by the author. It's a futuristic story set in the world of autonomous driving and robots.  Actually it's an awful lot better than I make it sound. 









						T. Coraghessan Boyle Reads “Asleep at the Wheel”
					

The author reads his short story from the February 11, 2019, issue of the magazine.




					www.newyorker.com
				




The New Yorker story podcasts are often great.   I zap a few after a few minutes, if they have got too complicated and are going nowhere, but there are many jewels in there. 

Nearly everything read by Kevin Barry is brilliant. This one is great.








						Kevin Barry Reads “The Coast of Leitrim”
					

The author reads his short story from the October 15, 2018, issue of the magazine.




					www.newyorker.com
				




Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jan 2020)

The Irish Freemen are nothing in comparison to the English guys.

Jolyon Jenkins makes consistently good radio programmes for BBC in the Out of the Ordinary series 









						BBC Radio 4 - Out of the Ordinary, Series 6, The Queen's Enemies
					

Jolyon Jenkins meets rebels not paying their tax because they think the Queen is a traitor




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*The Queen's Enemies*
Out of the OrdinarySeries 6

Across Britain, thousands of people have stopped paying council tax, water rates and speeding fines. They think they have the law on their side, thanks to the 1215 Magna Carta treaty between King John and the Barons. They argue that the present Queen has breached her obligations under the treaty and so has in effect deposed herself and even become a traitor. As a result, all laws passed by parliament are invalid, the courts are shams, and government officials are imposters. Instead, they swear an oath of allegiance to a group of members of the House of Lords.
The rebels meet in a Facebook group with 13,000 members. In truth, few people join the group because of an interest in constitutional history - most arrive there because they are in a desperate financial or legal situation, feel that the system is stacked against them, and are looking for a way out. The group offers a system to deal with the authorities that - if used effectively - will supposedly get them off your back.
For nearly a year, Jolyon Jenkins followed the group's members, even signing an oath himself. But does the system work? Over the months, members of the group become increasingly frustrated at the authorities' refusal to take their arguments seriously. The frustration eventually leads to a secret plan to seize a crown building, as they believe Magna Carta entitles them to.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Jan 2020)

BBC radio documentary about Dublin's Gaeity Theatre.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly (31 Jan 2020)

Really liked this one. About a coffee house in New York called _Sin e_ where the Irish used to drop into and where Jeff Buckley played a lot.









						Sport: Keane happy to stay with Wolves
					

Republic of Ireland striker Robbie Keane is insisting that he will be happy to stay with Wolverhampton Wanderers in the First Division, despite reports that Middlesbrough are leading a race with Leeds and other top clubs for his £7 million signature.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## mathepac (1 Feb 2020)

Firefly said:


> Jeff Buckley played a lot.


Quite a number of his songs were recorded live there. Such a tragedy that he and his father, Tim,  both died so young.


----------



## ATC110 (15 Feb 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I am roaring laughing listening to the Pickwick Papers from BBC 4 Extra.


Hi Brendan, I take it you were listening to live broadcasts of this show and others rather than podcasts? I've just checked the BBC 4 Extra website and there are no episodes available


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2020)

ATC110 said:


> Hi Brendan, I take it you were listening to live broadcasts of this show and others rather than podcasts?



That was January 2019. Over a year ago. 

I rarely listen live.

If it's not available on Podcast, it can usually be listened back to for about a month afterwards. 

If you go into the programme, it will say "23 days left to listen" 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (23 Mar 2020)

The Peregrine: David Attenborough reads from this British nature writing classic by J.A. Baker where the author charts his obsessive observations of this extraordinary predator.








						BBC Radio 4 - The Peregrine, read by David Attenborough, An Introduction to the Peregrine's Hunting Life
					

David Attenborough introduces the diaries of J.A Baker based around the Essex countryside




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




In a companion piece, readings from Robert Macfarlane's Landmarks, on vivid places and the words they conjure up: Essex, John Alec Baker and a peregrine falcon. 








						BBC Radio 4 - Landmarks, by Robert Macfarlane, Episode 2
					

Robert Macfarlane's describes some vivid places and the words they conjure up.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (22 May 2020)

BBC radio in their Book at Bedtime slot have an abridged reading of Amongst Women by Irish author John McGahern.
There will be 10 episodes, about 15 minutes in length:








						BBC Radio 4 - Amongst Women by John McGahern, Episode 1
					

Moran’s three adult daughters return home in an effort to revive their aging father.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 May 2020)

Hi Odyssey

I listened to that and enjoyed it to a point. 

But if I recall correctly, John McGahern read it himself some years ago and that was a much better version.  Not sure why they needed a new actor to read it.

The comedy on Radio 4 hasn't been much good in recent years, but this programme is very funny.









						BBC Radio 4 - Where to, Mate?, “…oestrogen in the water…"
					

Ben is dealing with a conspiracy theorist and Bernie discusses life before taxi driving.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




As is My Teenage Diary https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000jg9x

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jun 2020)

Good programme on why people are attacking 5G masts 









						BBC Radio 4 - File on 4, The 5G con that could make you sick
					

File on 4 investigates how bad science could be damaging people’s health.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Jul 2020)

Pretty grim subject matter in "On the Menu" ... Adam Hart explorers humans as prey for predators such as tigers, lions, leopards, wolves through history and into the present.

30 minute podcast available worldwide via BBC Sounds:








						BBC Radio 4 - Seriously..., On the Menu
					

Adam Hart explores our relationship with some of the animal kingdom's deadliest predators




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Jul 2020)

Listening to 'The Debrief on BBC Radio - 5 x 15 minute episodes.

It follows a married couple with kids as they reach mid-life crisis age.
Not much happens in it - more a 'slice of life' as you follow them through 5 events.
But I thought the dialogue felt natural, not forced at all and the two leads had great chemistry and timing.
Almost as if you were listening to a phone call between a real couple.

I liked this line:
"What would I think about you if I didn't know you."









						BBC Radio 4 - The Debrief
					

After a social event Hannah and Mark love a debrief, with lots to get their teeth into.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Aug 2020)

"I Love Lucy" was before my time but this is a very enjoyable BBC radio production set behind the scenes of the famous US sitcom.
I thought the parts about the business side of things - sponsorship, production costs etc were very informative if you are interested in the history of early TV. 









						BBC Radio 4 - Lucy Loves Desi: A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Sitcom, Episode 1
					

Martin Jarvis directs an all-star cast. The fascinating truth behind sitcom I Love Lucy.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Oct 2020)

Next week, BBC Radio 4 will be airing readings of Love by Roddy Doyle.

There will be 10 x 15 minute episodes.

The reader is Brendan Gleeson.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000nlkt


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2020)

I found Sarah Kendall very, very funny.









						BBC Radio 4 - Sarah Kendall: Australian Trilogy, Series 2, Seventy-Five Years
					

Storyteller Sarah Kendal returns with more hilarious, gripping and moving stories.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




And Debbie McGee was very funny on My Teenage Diary 









						BBC Radio 4 - My Teenage Diary, Series 8, Debbie McGee
					

Debbie McGee's diaries take her back to her days as a student at the Royal Ballet School.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Dec 2020)

For runup to Christmas my 15 minute book at bedtime slot is Village Christmas by Laurie Lee. Recollections of childhood in the Cotswolds in first part of 20th century. Read by Derek Jacobi.









						BBC Sounds - Village Christmas by Laurie Lee - Available Episodes
					

Listen to the latest episodes of Village Christmas by Laurie Lee on BBC Sounds




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Dec 2020)

Over Christmas BBC 4 will air episodes from series 2 of Conversations from a Long Marriage starring Joanna Lumley and Roger Allam.

Series 1 episodes available here:








						BBC Sounds - Conversations from a Long Marriage - Available Episodes
					

Listen to the latest episodes of Conversations from a Long Marriage on BBC Sounds




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## odyssey06 (1 Feb 2022)

An interesting BBC podcast type series from Matthew Sweet on 1922 and the Birth of Modernism.
10 x 15 minute episodes.

Touches upon Jazz, modernist literature, silent horror films, architecture and aircraft carriers...









						BBC Radio 4 - 1922: The Birth of Now
					

Matthew Sweet investigates objects and events from 1922, the crucial year for modernism.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## michaelm (2 Feb 2022)

The Real Dictators podcasts here are pretty good.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Sep 2022)

Bonkers stuff but it had me laughing... a Gerry Anderson phone call from his radio show has been animated



			https://mobile.twitter.com/pmokane/status/1572556504460591106


----------

